# I need the toughest most durable wheel sealant



## deegan1979

Just dropped my alloys in to have them fully diamond polished and lacquered, can't wait as there are new to me and should look ace as they are very deep dish.
Anyway I need some hardcore protection, that will last as we all know how much of a ball ache wheels can be.
Are C5 and dlux still the best or is there any others I should be aware of?
Regards luke


----------



## Kimo

One of them would be my choice


----------



## DetailMark

ditto


----------



## deegan1979

Cool cheers guys. Checking there were no new wonder products I've missed out on in my absence


----------



## stonejedi

C5 would be my choice 13 months and still defending:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Audi m8

How about CQUK for better durability?


----------



## deegan1979

U mean dlux that's their wheel sealant?


----------



## diamonddave1968

kkd re-evolve


----------



## Audi m8

deegan1979 said:


> U mean dlux that's their wheel sealant?


My understanding is CQUK can be used on wheels. Better durability:

CQUK = 2 years
DLUX = 12+ months

I'm going for CQUK on my alloys, only because I have 2 x 10ml bottles left over.


----------



## Kimo

Audi m8 said:


> My understanding is CQUK can be used on wheels. Better durability:
> 
> CQUK = 2 years
> DLUX = 12+ months
> 
> I'm going for CQUK on my alloys, only because I have 2 x 10ml bottles left over.


You can indeed


----------



## deegan1979

I stand corrected sorry audi m8.


----------



## adjones

Audi m8 said:


> My understanding is CQUK can be used on wheels. Better durability:
> 
> CQUK = 2 years
> DLUX = 12+ months
> 
> I'm going for CQUK on my alloys, only because I have 2 x 10ml bottles left over.


Or alternatively...



diamonddave1968 said:


> kkd re-evolve


Which is permanent.


----------



## deegan1979

diamonddave1968 said:


> kkd re-evolve


Looks ok, but doesn't say anything about expected durability, 
U had any experience with it?


----------



## Yellow Dave

A friend had some diamond cut face BMW wheels refurbed and we put on 2 coats of carpro DLUX to help ensure even coverage and 6 months later and we spotted the first sign of he white worm corrosion coming back. 

In the end he had them refurbed again and fully painted.


----------



## Hufty

Race glaze nano sealant thread on here where it's lasted 12 months.


----------



## deegan1979

Yellow Dave said:


> A friend had some diamond cut face BMW wheels refurbed and we put on 2 coats of carpro DLUX to help ensure even coverage and 6 months later and we spotted the first sign of he white worm corrosion coming back.
> 
> In the end he had them refurbed again and fully painted.


What the hell is white worm corrosion dave?


----------



## Kevlar

Currently have Gyeon rim on mine and love it...


----------



## MDC250

deegan1979 said:


> What the hell is white worm corrosion dave?


Water ingress that gets in behind the lacquer...


----------



## Andy G

The problem is if you mirror polish metals , you create a very refined surface that the lacquer does not bond very well too.
Also if you get any damage, breaches to the lacquer, i.e. stone chips, the moisture will get underneath and start to corrode ( whiteworm effect ) , and once started the only cure is to strip the lacquer and republish and relacquer


----------



## great gonzo

C5 for me then top it off with a easy spray sealant like C2 or reload after washing if you wish 

Gonz.


----------



## deegan1979

Just found out the 2 rears that arnt genuine have slight bends in and the refurb guys are reluctant to attempt straightening them so the diamond polish can't be done. Have opted for a chrome finish and lacquer now, not sure if it's painted chrome or powder coated but hopefully still be nice and shiny.

And gonz, thanks buddy either be C5 or cquk I think.
Hope ur well old chap


----------



## theshrew

stonejedi said:


> C5 would be my choice 13 months and still defending:thumb:.SJ.


How did you make it last so long ?

Interested in how you applied, many layers and what you wash with maybe this is the key here.

I did a single application and genrally washed with Gold Class or the odd occasion billberry and I got 4-6 months

I didn't top up with anything inbetween though


----------



## Blueberry

C5 lasts a minimum of 18 months for me on both our cars. Purely shampoo and water and a pressure wash down. No cleaners as they are not necessary. Occasionally I will use an iron contaminant remover and that's it. It's a brilliant product on the alloys. I wouldn't use anything else.

There is no benefit to layering C5 as it needs bare paint to bond to. It does not bead as well as some but the water sheeting off them is a sign that the protection is still there in a big way.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Your inbox is full deegan, hope you are well good luck with those wheels

John Tht.


----------



## deegan1979

Titanium Htail said:


> Your inbox is full deegan, hope you are well good luck with those wheels
> 
> John Tht.


Hi John
Cheers, made some space for u.
Hope ur good, been a while


----------



## DJBAILEY

I have had 2 layers of Optimum Opti-Coat on my wheels for about 13 months now. The beading is only so-so compared to the C1/C5 but they are extremely easy to clean. Tar balls flick right off. The barrels are still spotless only using regular shampoo. The durability on the OC was 5 years on paint, so I am hoping for it to last 2-3 years on the wheels.

Unfortunately, OC is not made anymore (replaced with OptiGloss rated at 2years), but you can still find syringes for sale on eBay.


----------



## stonejedi

Blueberry said:


> C5 lasts a minimum of 18 months for me on both our cars. Purely shampoo and water and a pressure wash down. No cleaners as they are not necessary. Occasionally I will use an iron contaminant remover and that's it. It's a brilliant product on the alloys. I wouldn't use anything else.
> 
> There is no benefit to layering C5 as it needs bare paint to bond to. It does not bead as well as some but the water sheeting off them is a sign that the protection is still there in a big way.


*THIS!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## deegan1979

Just picked the wheels up today, well pleased with the finish.
It's powder coated chrome with lacquer over the top

I spoke to them about how long I should wait before sealing them and was told they have been gassed in the oven so can protect them straight away however I'm sure that'd not right, anyone have any idea?


----------



## Kimo

I was told the same about mine but I still waited till the weekend after I got them


----------



## deegan1979

Thanks for the reassurance kimo 
I'll leave them a few weeks before I do anything


----------



## great gonzo

They look reeeeeeeaaaaal good. 

Gonz.


----------



## deegan1979

great gonzo said:


> They look reeeeeeeaaaaal good.
> 
> Gonz.


Cheers gonz, really happy with the finish and really shiny.
Not sure if I should spend a few evenings trying to improve the shine or leave well alone and seal them as they are


----------



## lemansblue92

look good mate


----------



## deegan1979

OK so rims have sat indoors for over 2 weeks now and tyres will arrive after the weekend.
Should I be sealing these before or after having the tyres fitted?


----------



## footfistart

No don't seal them before tyres fitted otherwise the balance weights that maybe used won't stick very well and you'll find your wheel will become unbalanced if they come off. I was in similar situation except my alloys were gone for refurbishment and sealed then before I fitted them. They came back with tyres fitted nd balanced so I just sealed and fitted.


----------



## Choppy

Krystal kleen detail R-Evolve would be my choice for years of protection


----------



## deegan1979

Choppy said:


> Krystal kleen detail R-Evolve would be my choice for years of protection


Looks good on their site and I know the brand Is regarded well but I can't find anything about durability


----------



## deegan1979

I think seeing as I have 1L of both reload and c2v3 the sensible choices are dlux or c5.
I'm edging towards c5 as I've been reading more positive reviews on it, not that there's any bad ones on dlux.
Before I buy is c5 Def more durable? And will 15ml Def be enough to coat all 4 alloys inside and out?
Dlux at 30 ml seems more cost effective


----------



## Choppy

2-3 years from it matey


----------



## Kimo

deegan1979 said:


> I think seeing as I have 1L of both reload and c2v3 the sensible choices are dlux or c5.
> I'm edging towards c5 as I've been reading more positive reviews on it, not that there's any bad ones on dlux.
> Before I buy is c5 Def more durable? And will 15ml Def be enough to coat all 4 alloys inside and out?
> Dlux at 30 ml seems more cost effective


C5 lasts but doesn't sheet/bead

Helps to clean the wheels and that's it

Dlux beads and sheets more but they both do the same job essentially


----------



## deegan1979

Choppy said:


> 2-3 years from it matey


Don't take this the wrong way bud but can u point me in the direction of reviews saying that?


----------



## Kimo




----------



## deegan1979

Kimo said:


> C5 lasts but doesn't sheet/bead
> 
> Helps to clean the wheels and that's it
> 
> Dlux beads and sheets more but they both do the same job essentially


Guessing many top it with c2v3 to prolong durability, 15 ml do 4 18" rims inside and out ok?


----------



## Kimo

deegan1979 said:


> Guessing many top it with c2v3 to prolong durability, 15 ml do 4 18" rims inside and out ok?


Kinda defeats the object of a long lasting coat if you're using something else as the lsp

I'm loving the dlux atm, posted a vid above


----------



## Choppy

deegan1979 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way bud but can u point me in the direction of reviews saying that?


This is from speaking to Marc at kkd, there's a few that's applied it on the kkd fb page and have been very impressed with it. 
I have bottle I was going to use for my wife's new wheels but she's gone and scuffed them so ill use it on a customer instead lol


----------



## James_R

Just coming up to a year with the C5 on mine now and I did a little write up a couple of weeks back.
If applied sparingly 15ml might get you through 18" wheels inside and out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367644

I don't have any need to look for any other solution to coat my wheels
I have a new bottle on the shelf for the MINI when I get time


----------



## Pittsy

C5 is really good, and beads well:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Choppy said:


> This is from speaking to Marc at kkd, there's a few that's applied it on the kkd fb page and have been very impressed with it.
> I have bottle I was going to use for my wife's new wheels but she's gone and scuffed them so ill use it on a customer instead lol


Of course Marc will big up his own product

FaceBooks just full of his fan boys so don't take much notice of them either tbh


----------



## adjones

You won't find a review for kkd and durability - it hasn't been out for 2-3 years for someone to test. You have to take the manufacturer at their word. Do you wait 10 years before someone reviews a car and proves that it still runs? In any case, dw reviews on durability are rarely worth trusting. Most people spend their life spraying qds. They then talk about lsp durability. Their views are thus almost meaningless.


----------



## deegan1979

Oh I dunno, in the time I've been a member I've sussed out who the trusted reviewers are, 
Decided to go with a 30 ml bottle of c5 and c2v3 for now.
Should have the tyres on by Tuesday, then ill give them.a good cleaning and get them sealed up while they are still indoors. Wheels sorted. Next up the 20 year old nappa leather.
Never ends does it


----------



## Choppy

You wouldn't have been disappointed with either c5, dlux or r-evolve so happy days 😀


----------



## deegan1979

Tyres are on and stupidly wide...
Now for the prep as they have that tyre fitting lube on them.
A gentle wash with g3 detox shampoo, what would be best for inflicting minimal swirling, a new incredimitt, wheel woollies or an ez detailing brush?
Was going to follow up with g1 01 at 10:1, then multiple gtechniq panel wipe before applying. Sound about right?


----------



## James_R

deegan1979 said:


> Tyres are on and stupidly wide...
> Now for the prep as they have that tyre fitting lube on them.
> A gentle wash with g3 detox shampoo, what would be best for inflicting minimal swirling, a new incredimitt, wheel woollies or an ez detailing brush?
> Was going to follow up with g1 01 at 10:1, then multiple gtechniq panel wipe before applying. Sound about right?


Lambswool mitt and wheel woolies is what I use.
Sounds good with the G3 detox and a couple of panel wipes.


----------



## alan hanson

A 15ml bottle just and it was just did y 18s inside and out, i use a dooka wheel mit to clean them nice bit of kit


----------



## deegan1979

Cheers guys ill probly go with the new incredimitt saves buying another. 
My wheels are 9.5" wide so very deep hence gone for the 30 ml as I know I'll run out.
Apparently c5 is easy to apply wrong, and u only know it's wrong when it's too late.
Can anyone enlighten me about this?


----------



## alan hanson

i was a a tad apprehensive about this as per the norm you read too many bad application nightmare stories, i managed it fine allbeit in the garage undercover, just dont leave it too long before buffing off


----------



## deegan1979

alan hanson said:


> i was a a tad apprehensive about this as per the norm you read too many bad application nightmare stories, i managed it fine allbeit in the garage undercover, just dont leave it too long before buffing off


Thanks Alan likewise mine are indoors .
Did u apply to the whole face before removing or am I best doing the rim forst as they are rather deep, remove then do the face?
Cheers luke


----------



## James_R

Best off doing a set section deegan and then buffing immediately.
Quarter of a wheel on the spokes.
On the inside barrels, as its constantly round, you can quickly coat the whole perimeter and buff.

Its only temperamental if you leave it too long and it won't buff nicely.
If you're doing it inside theres no problem with temperatures or humidity.

Should go on and off easy as pie.
Don't get scared - its easier to get right than get wrong mate :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

yeh i did whole inner of wheel as said you can wipe around quicker, then faces and inners separate. i havent cleaned my wheels since so waiting to find out how easily they clean


----------



## James_R

alan hanson said:


> yeh i did whole inner of wheel as said you can wipe around quicker, then faces and inners separate. i havent cleaned my wheels since so waiting to find out how easily they clean


They'll take no cleaning - love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

I'm going to have a crack with this this winter on my wheels -



Been told its a bee-atch to get off once applied, so could be just the thing for my wheels this winter 

Just a curve ball into the C5/DLUX conversation


----------



## deegan1979

That has just reminded me of a tin my dad had in his garage 30 odd years ago. Sure it was also Simonez and gold


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

deegan1979 said:


> That has just reminded me of a tin my dad had in his garage 30 odd years ago. Sure it was also Simonez and gold


Same stuff :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

C5 and pw just arrived so on with the prep tonight.
New tyres but will still scrub them with g1 01 first.
Wheels are newly powdercoated but have the tyre fitting lube on the edges 
Will a simple wash with g3 detox then straight to the panel wipe be enough for c5 or should I use g1 01 either before or after the shampoo?
Sorry to ask again
Luke


----------



## great gonzo

No need to use G101 on the lube mate, it will be removed with the G3 and PW. 

Gonz.


----------



## Deadbeat111

Gyeon Q2 Rim has worked pretty well. It is also cheaper compared to C5 because it comes in a 30ml bottle.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Deadbeat111 said:


> Gyeon Q2 Rim has worked pretty well. It is also cheaper compared to C5 because it comes in a 30ml bottle.


Gyeon says you need to apply 2 coats vs the 1 for C5, so price wise they are very similar


----------



## simonpj145

I just used Auto Glym wheel protect spray on my black gloss alloys as I had a free bag of AG goodies. Looks fantastic. How long should I expect protection to last?


----------



## Trip tdi

Firstly wash them with g3 solution, dry them then Just go on too panel wipe, make sure you go over with panel wipe twice to 3 times making sure the panel wipe has all been removed then go straight to c5, job done.


----------



## -Kev-

simonpj145 said:


> I just used Auto Glym wheel protect spray on my black gloss alloys as I had a free bag of AG goodies. Looks fantastic. How long should I expect protection to last?


Not long, pretty rubbish tbh


----------



## GleemSpray

-Kev- said:


> Not long, pretty rubbish tbh


The new AG Wheel Protector (not the old formulation wheel Seal) is holding up very well on mine after about a month.

Think it is a very decent product, a proper sealant which dries hard, unlike the old AG Wheel Seal which was more like a spray wax and wasn't that durable.

Water and dirt run off the wheels quite easily and they stay looking cleaner than I would expect. :thumb:


----------



## Deadbeat111

I've just put Nanolex Si3D to my winter wheels. My black wheels look great since the product has color darkening effect.


----------



## deegan1979

Should my c5 coated wheels feel slightly grabby to touch?
Been coated for a week now and still sat indoors. Look ace nice n shiny however I just ran my hand over them expecting to feel lots of nice slickness like when I've waxed the car but it's a tad grabby on my fingers


----------



## Tim662

deegan1979 said:


> Should my c5 coated wheels feel slightly grabby to touch?
> Been coated for a week now and still sat indoors. Look ace nice n shiny however I just ran my hand over them expecting to feel lots of nice slickness like when I've waxed the car but it's a tad grabby on my fingers


The set of rims I did feel the same, I too was expecting it to be mega slick. The beading and sheeting is insane though so it's doing something.


----------



## deegan1979

Tim662 said:


> The set of rims I did feel the same, I too was expecting it to be mega slick. The beading and sheeting is insane though so it's doing something.


Thanks for the reassurance mate, although I still find it odd, 
Did u leave yours as is or top it with c2v3?


----------



## James_R

I have found that it is more squeaky clean than the ice like finish of something like C2v3 or EXO.

I topped mine with C2v3 and over 12 months they are still just like new.
Nothing sticks to them.

Just emphasising this, I had painted my rear suspension arms and so forth with Hydrate 80 and Hammerite and sealed them with Dynax UC and I noticed I had dripped some black satin hammerite on one of the wheels.

I was gutted initially and wiped it with my finger to see what would happen.
It slid straight off!

No halo, no smudge, just didn't stick at all

So yes, top coating every now and again with C2v3 is a great idea.


----------



## Rascal_69

Max protect unc-R


----------



## deegan1979

Lol rascal I've already got c5 on them mate


----------



## deegan1979

1 coats of c2v3 and they are super slick again


----------



## Trip tdi

-Kev- said:


> Not long, pretty rubbish tbh


There's a new formula on the market has been developed some time ago, it protects further and is alot more durable and tougher than the previous one, I would not call it rubbish.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just started using the Raceglaze product and its pretty good. I did have plans to try diluted C2V3 as a top up but havent had the time or weather.


----------



## James_R

bradleymarky said:


> Just started using the Raceglaze product and its pretty good. I did have plans to try diluted C2V3 as a top up but havent had the time or weather.


Just use neat c2v3, you hardly use any and its as cheap as chips for how much you get. :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

Apparently c2v3 is good to go over c5 from 1 hour after application but spray onto cloth and wipe on gently.
At last got the Wheels on, well 3 of them anyway


----------



## Kimo

I like them


----------



## deegan1979

Thanks kino me too
Come along way since I picked them up, and thanks for you're advice along the way


----------



## Kimo

No worries 

I love the dish for oe


----------



## deegan1979

Jeeeeeez 
9508 views


----------



## mazstar

I used ADS Wheel sealant, got around 6-7 months before you could notice build up increasing and bit harder to wash off. 

With any product make sure you clean and prepare properly including wash, iron, tar, clay and IPA. This should give you months of easy cleaning on your wheels.

PS- Worst product I've ever used was Poorboys wheel sealant, just a pink mess of gloop that lasted few weeks.


----------



## James_R

C5 is the business

Ive got a new bottle unopened on the shelf just waiting to do the black MINI wheels


----------



## lemansblue92

anybody know how would wheels sealed with C5 would do if cleaned with BH autowheel? would autowheel wear down the c5? or is it safe?


----------



## great gonzo

lemansblue92 said:


> anybody know how would wheels sealed with C5 would do if cleaned with BH autowheel? would autowheel wear down the c5? or is it safe?


Possibly over time, but no need to use a wheel cleaner just your normal shampoo.

Gonz.


----------



## James_R

great gonzo said:


> Possibly over time, but no need to use a wheel cleaner just your normal shampoo.
> 
> Gonz.


Like gonz says - you won't need anything other than shampoo.

Sealed mine last October and have not yet had to use a 'wheel cleaner' per se.
Just the usual shampoo and a wash mitt and wheel woolies.

Although the first six or seven months I used a Vikan soft wheel brush - I like the wheel woolies better though, mainly because they don't spatter dirt back all over you.


----------



## lemansblue92

my mistake i meant korrosol not autowheel.

the reason i ask is despite them being sealed i used korrosol on my front wheels without thinking :wall: i'll just have to wait and see how they compare to the rears now for protection.

Deegan those wheels look smashing on the car mate, wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the 8 series if you get a chance. When you used c2v3 over the c5 did you dilute or use neat? And how much of a difference did you notice in appearance/protection?


----------



## James_R

If you used Korrosol its an iron particle remover. Not a deep cleaning acidic/alkili wheel cleaner.
Based on this being a similar basic chemical composition to CarPro IronX, you will be fine with a sealant such as C5

Iron X says it has no effect on synthetic sealants, but will remove organic waxes

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Blueberry

Every 3 months or so I use Korrosol on my alloys. It's a very good cleaner as well as being an iron contaminant remover. It won't do any harm to C5,


----------



## deegan1979

lemansblue92 said:


> my mistake i meant korrosol not autowheel.
> 
> the reason i ask is despite them being sealed i used korrosol on my front wheels without thinking :wall: i'll just have to wait and see how they compare to the rears now for protection.
> 
> Deegan those wheels look smashing on the car mate, wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the 8 series if you get a chance. When you used c2v3 over the c5 did you dilute or use neat? And how much of a difference did you notice in appearance/protection?


Hi mate sorry not been on for a short while.
Will post a pic up when the cars back, clutch replacement has turned into a lot more work, even harder sourcing the parts, even bmw can't supply some parts for the car anymore so quite challenging.
She's not a nice sight so don't expect alot. 
As.for c2v3, I used it neat ( always have on bodywork too)
As they are chrome type finish I can't say I noticed much difference tbh as they are stupidly shiny
However the c5 had an odd clammy feel to it , the c2v3 added instant slickness, hugely noticeable.


----------



## lemansblue92

sounds expensive mate, good luck with it though, will be worth it in the end. plus these cars are getting rarer so its got to be worth it. surprised to hear stealerships can't order in whatever you need and overcharge you like they normally do.

sounds like the c2v3 finished of your rims nicely, perhaps it made more difference with them being chrome.


----------



## deegan1979

lemansblue92 said:


> sounds expensive mate, good luck with it though, will be worth it in the end. plus these cars are getting rarer so its got to be worth it. surprised to hear stealerships can't order in whatever you need and overcharge you like they normally do.
> 
> sounds like the c2v3 finished of your rims nicely, perhaps it made more difference with them being chrome.


Thanks mate.
Yes bmw want £860 + Vat for a flywheel that they cannot give me any idea as to when I will have it. Could be weeks or months.
They confirmed they are now produced for them by LUK, 
LUK supply it for £360 All in but no suppliers could get me one even from LUK .
Eventually tracked one down in Germany but still got at least another weeks wait for it. Cars been in garage 2 weeks now waiting for this part.

I love c2v3 anyway.
And since the formula change with reload I now only use c2v3.


----------



## lemansblue92

Sounds like a issue I had with BMW when they Covered my timing chain replacement under warranty, due to a "change in parts warehouses in Germany" no due date could be provided as of when they would have one of the parts In stock! 3 months later the job was done, still at least it was 3 months worth of mileage on their lovely new courtesy car instead of mine. 

I'm still undecided as to whether c2v3 will add anything to the protection to the c5 recently applied to my rims. As they are not chrome like yours I don't think c5 affected the smoothness of the finish.

However since receiving a paint work correction and being protected with a c2v3+fusso dark in august i noticed slight drop of beading, I recently topped up with a 10:1 mix of c2v3 and beading has improved drastically. What's your experience of using c2v3 on paintwork? Have to admit in terms of easy to use top up protection it seems to be very effective for me.


----------



## Jamin_00

Late to this thread but I use KKD R Evolve X all the time on my wheels and I have a couple.

I now apply it via an airbrush so 100% perfect application whilst saving product at the same time. Hardly used any out of a 30ml bottle coating my 20's. I've actually applied it now to about 4 or 5 sets off my wheels as well as some CF body parts, engine parts and my exhaust tips too.

Used ECO shied ceramic coating on the rims purely as its easier to work with as it gives more time but it is not as strong. R Evolve can also be used on engine parts, exhaust tips and well, just about anything really as it is very strong but because its so strong you literally only have 10 mins maximum before its going off so thats why its not recommended to go on the body work as you wont have time to apply it and correct it or buff it off which is a shame.


----------



## thedonji

my vote is definitely c5


----------



## 4StringBass

thedonji said:


> my vote is definitely c5


Complete agree. On my last car the wheels were still wipe spotless clean after after two years. I haven't used anything else but see no point changing as it works the way I want it too.


----------



## dooka

Any of the coatings wil pretty much give you awesome durability, dirt and brake dust resistance. CQUK is awesome on wheels, as is DLUX and C5 topped with Exo ..


----------



## deegan1979

Well they've been on the car over a month now. Haven't touched them and they still look fresh out of the box not a mark on them.
Thanks gtechniq and everyone who offered their opinions


----------



## FallenAngel

Any opinions on Gyeon RIM? Cant get C5 in my country so basicly I'm stuck with Gyeon? I love their other products, will this work as advertised?


----------



## Sean1ucc

I found with the application of C5 on my gloss black wheels that dulled the finish and water marks form very easily


----------



## stonejedi

FallenAngel said:


> Any opinions on Gyeon RIM? Cant get C5 in my country so basicly I'm stuck with Gyeon? I love their other products, will this work as advertised?


You will be fine,it works very well:thumb:.SJ.


----------

